# Introducing our New Camping Friend



## zulurita

We have had our new puppy aka LINDIWE (meaning long awaited for) for just over two weeks now. She will be 12 weeks old tomorrow.

Seems to have settled into our household well and Jabulile "tolerates" her. 

She is now microchipped and on Dec 1st will have her Rabies vaccination to start the pets passport process.

Introduced her to the motorhome the other day and seemed ok with that. Roll on summer.


----------



## relay

Oh Rita, she's *gorgeous*. I'm sure she'll take to motorhoming very well - and hopefully Jabulile will soon forget that life ever didn't include Lindiwe 

-H


----------



## locovan

You been really lucky with this little gem --so adorable and well behaved at such a young age.
Have fun all of you !!


----------



## zulurita

Mavis: Well behaved!

I guess on the whole she is, but does have her Springer manic moments and likes to bite us, although getting less as she learns :wink: 

We let her off the lead this morning on our fields as we introduced her to a few doggy friends, a fair few were springers.

She had a great time playing and we practiced some more recall and she was very good.


----------



## brillopad

love springers, had a few wife won't let me have more because their to cranky. Dennis


----------



## Hezbez

What a lovely wee pup. I like the name you have chosen. Enjoy!

It's photos like these that bring it home to me how much I miss having a dog.
But...it's also good not to have plan around having one.

I will resist - at least for another wee while.


----------



## JockandRita

Hezbez said:


> It's photos like these that bring it home to me how much I miss having a dog.
> But...it's also good not to have plan around having one.


Hi Hezzie,

I totally agree, on both accounts, and if we didn't like touring abroad, we'd have "anither wee dug" tomorrow. :wink:

As before Rita, great piccies, especially the third one. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## leseduts

Our Casper had his rabies blood test on Friday, we are keeping our fingers crossed that it comes back positive. He is 15 weeks old tomorrow and has been to his first training class this morning. He looks like he will sleep the rest of the day.


----------



## patp

Willow the Whippet came home to us at seven weeks (I insisted) and is now twelve weeks. I was absolutely dreading the first few weeks as I know only too well what hellions some puppies can be.

The breeder had the whole litter poo trained at six weeks. Willow has never pooed in the house. Wee training took a wee(!) while longer as I was mis timing the reward. She is now fully housetrained (she has just raced past with a loo brush in her jaws! lol).

I have been socialising like mad since she came home. It is so important to cover as much as possible in that all important window up to the age of 13 weeks. First by carrying her out to meet other dogs and see the world and now by taking her to puppy classes and to places where other dogs congregate.

The breeder reared them in the house with lots of handling, had taken the whole litter on a long car journey with their mum and had children round to play etc.

Willow has been much better than I anticipated though that is not to say it has been easy. No lie-ins, on a state of constant alert for signs of her needing to toilet and fitting in all the little socialising events that are so essential. We have even been on a short train ride. She seemed to like ride but not the train arriving and departing 8O

Must look into the rabies jab too.


----------



## zulurita

leseduts said:


> Our Casper had his rabies blood test on Friday, we are keeping our fingers crossed that it comes back positive. He is 15 weeks old tomorrow and has been to his first training class this morning. He looks like he will sleep the rest of the day.


Ah, Casper is adorable  hope the blood test comes back positive.

Our vet said we could have one rabies vaccination or two. We have opted for the two as she is so young and the first inj doesn't always lead to a positive result in puppies.


----------



## zulurita

patp said:


> Willow the Whippet came home to us at seven weeks (I insisted) and is now twelve weeks. I was absolutely dreading the first few weeks as I know only too well what hellions some puppies can be.
> 
> The breeder had the whole litter poo trained at six weeks. Willow has never pooed in the house. Wee training took a wee(!) while longer as I was mis timing the reward. She is now fully housetrained (she has just raced past with a loo brush in her jaws! lol).
> 
> I have been socialising like mad since she came home. It is so important to cover as much as possible in that all important window up to the age of 13 weeks. First by carrying her out to meet other dogs and see the world and now by taking her to puppy classes and to places where other dogs congregate.
> 
> The breeder reared them in the house with lots of handling, had taken the whole litter on a long car journey with their mum and had children round to play etc.
> 
> Willow has been much better than I anticipated though that is not to say it has been easy. No lie-ins, on a state of constant alert for signs of her needing to toilet and fitting in all the little socialising events that are so essential. We have even been on a short train ride. She seemed to like ride but not the train arriving and departing 8O
> 
> Must look into the rabies jab too.


Looks like you had a very good breeder. Any photos of Willow?

They are such darlings as puppies, it is amazing to see them learn and do things.

Lindiwe has now been out on the fields near us and has met many dogs and other puppies. Was tumbled over a few times but seemed to enjoy herself.

Managed to get her to come back to us when calling her name. a few treats helped of course.

Ours came from a farm so wasn't socialised, however she is house trained now, she learnt quickly. We just have to make sure we see or hear her at the back door.

We just have to get over the biting us phase now! Going out for walks helps. She has less manic moments, now only early evening. Probably needs an evening run on the fields but it is dark!


----------



## patp

Oh don't you hate the dark evenings!
Willow also hates the cold and wet. It is definitely a design fault with Whippets :lol: 
Lots of Whippet owners report that their housetraining breaks down in the winter because the dog won't go out if it's raining! I wish now I had waited for the spring to get my puppy but then I would not have had Willow  

A playbiting tip is:-
As soon as the teeth touch skin or clothing say "ouch" and withdraw all attention. If a toy is involved take the toy but do not delay in order to get it.
The "ouch" tells the dog why it is being ignored. If everyone (including the men) is consistent it is a very effective way of teaching them that teeth on people means an end to all the fun.

I'm off to search ebay for a warm coat for Willow that meets the street cred requirements of hubby!


----------



## zulurita

patp said:


> A playbiting tip is:-
> As soon as the teeth touch skin or clothing say "ouch" and withdraw all attention. If a toy is involved take the toy but do not delay in order to get it.
> The "ouch" tells the dog why it is being ignored.


Thanks patp.

That is the first thing we tried saying "ouch" and giving her a toy or ball to distract her!

Now she does it all the more! We have really tired her out this morning and will do the same this afternoon.

Hoping that, as she learns other words quickly, she will learn "NO" just as quickly, this one at the moment is taking longer to register!


----------



## patp

Ah - the toy will be the reason she is getting worse. She will see it as a reward for biting. Distraction is a very good tool except when biting is involved.

The idea is to cause a "negative" emotion that is attached to biting so that the dog does not want to repeat the action. The ouch will tell her why she is experiencing the negative emotion i.e. biting.

After saying ouch it is best to ignore her. If there is a toy involved take it with you. Do not delay the withdrawal of attention, though, to get the toy as she will see that as a game and ruin the whole thing.

If she is on your lap when she bites then say ouch and tip her off so that she slides to the floor. If she tries to get back on then stand up and turn your back on her.

You can resume playing after about a minute but be prepared to repeat and repeat.

Soon she will realise that biting causes a negative emotion which she would rather avoid.

That is stage one.

Stage two involves taking it a bit further if, after about a week of consistent training, she is still biting.

Say ouch and leave the room. Wipe her off on the door frame if she is attached to you. If there are lots of people in the room then say ouch and pick her up quickly and, with minimal handling, deposit her out of the room. 
The negative emotion here is caused by isolation. 
After about a minute she can come back and resume playing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 747

patp said:


> Oh don't you hate the dark evenings!
> Willow also hates the cold and wet. It is definitely a design fault with Whippets :lol:
> Lots of Whippet owners report that their housetraining breaks down in the winter because the dog won't go out if it's raining! I wish now I had waited for the spring to get my puppy but then I would not have had Willow
> 
> A playbiting tip is:-
> As soon as the teeth touch skin or clothing say "ouch" and withdraw all attention. If a toy is involved take the toy but do not delay in order to get it.
> The "ouch" tells the dog why it is being ignored. If everyone (including the men) is consistent it is a very effective way of teaching them that teeth on people means an end to all the fun.
> 
> I'm off to search ebay for a warm coat for Willow that meets the street cred requirements of hubby!


Google Canine Chemist. They currently have some nice coats on offer at a very good price. We have just bought 4 for our Whippets. You can also get lots of things at a much better price than the Vet charges.

You could also try Jaycoats. Peggy Cross, tel. no. 0161 2830693
She is a well known Whippet exhibitor and we have bought from her in the past.
Whatever coat you get, make sure the dog`s chest is covered. if it chases anything, they get the red mist and charge through any obstruction. You would not want the vets bills that we have had. 8O


----------



## Losos

Lovely photos, your new member of the pack looks adorable, I love puppy photos. Hope things go well from now on


----------



## AlanandJean

Lovely pics. Here is our new dog "Izzy" and she is a miniture schnauzer. 15 weeks old. excellent temparment.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rita

What a beautiful puppy and a lovely name as well.

Looking forward to meeting her at a rally, before she's full grown I hope


----------



## zulurita

patp said:


> Ah - the toy will be the reason she is getting worse. She will see it as a reward for biting. Distraction is a very good tool except when biting is involved.
> 
> The idea is to cause a "negative" emotion that is attached to biting so that the dog does not want to repeat the action. The ouch will tell her why she is experiencing the negative emotion i.e. biting.
> 
> After saying ouch it is best to ignore her. If there is a toy involved take it with you. Do not delay the withdrawal of attention, though, to get the toy as she will see that as a game and ruin the whole thing.
> 
> If she is on your lap when she bites then say ouch and tip her off so that she slides to the floor. If she tries to get back on then stand up and turn your back on her.
> 
> You can resume playing after about a minute but be prepared to repeat and repeat.
> 
> Soon she will realise that biting causes a negative emotion which she would rather avoid.
> 
> That is stage one.
> 
> Stage two involves taking it a bit further if, after about a week of consistent training, she is still biting.
> 
> Say ouch and leave the room. Wipe her off on the door frame if she is attached to you. If there are lots of people in the room then say ouch and pick her up quickly and, with minimal handling, deposit her out of the room.
> The negative emotion here is caused by isolation.
> After about a minute she can come back and resume playing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Patp,

Great to know where we have been going wrong. Will follow your tip. As Jabulile was 6 months when we rescued her and previous Heinz 57 varieties were so long ago, we have forgotten all about puppies and their antics.

Lindiwe has been good as gold this evening but had a manic moment this afternoon even though she had been out on the fields with Jabulile and others.


----------



## JollyJack

It's great to see all the puppy pics and read all about their antics! Thanks everyone  takes us back: our springer Ellie is now 5 and still thinks she's a puppy


----------



## patnles

Lindiwe is a little cutie. I hope Jabulile is impressed with her new travel companion.
Our new pup Izzy is 6 months old now. She's only been in the MH once but been in the car lots and suffers from *severe* travel sickness.  So that will be fun (not) when we go away in the MH.
Lesley

PS> How do you pronounce Lindiwe?


----------



## leseduts

Casper is at the biting stage. 
I say no and then ignore him in the house, but what do I do when he is on his lead and outside. He drew blood yesterday practising at rounding up sheep, the sheep was my leg. I took him into the house and put him in his cage, but it was not instantaneous as we were at the bottom of a very big garden. Does anyone have any ideas please.


----------



## patp

Try wearing very thick clothing and gloves so that after you say "no" or "ouch" you can stand still and ignore him.
I used to advise mothers to dress their children up in thick clothes, gloves and wellies and tell the child to play at being a statue after saying "ouch". It really does work if carried out consistently.

If you have a garden shed or a bench you could use that when ready to move on to stage 2. Or what about copying some mothers and getting into a playpen?  

It is all about the puppy experiencing a negative emotion after hearing the word that marks the behaviour. They thoroughly enjoy the biting game so when it becomes negative they give it up.

Do be consistent. It is never an accident they know where their teeth are!

Now can someone come and TELL MY HUSBAND!!!


----------



## zulurita

patnles said:


> Lindiwe is a little cutie. I hope Jabulile is impressed with her new travel companion.
> Our new pup Izzy is 6 months old now. She's only been in the MH once but been in the car lots and suffers from *severe* travel sickness.  So that will be fun (not) when we go away in the MH.
> Lesley
> 
> PS> How do you pronounce Lindiwe?


Jabulile is getting used to Lindiwe and really is very tolerant of her but does put her in her place now and again. 

Lindiwe pronounced Lindiway.

Shame Izzy is travel sick, hopefully she will grow out of it. Lindiwe has been fine in the car and mh so far.


----------



## zulurita

*patp*

I think we are winning  mind you last night I turned my back on her and she promptly bit my leg! So straight out to the back room for a few mins. When let back with us she seemed better 

Today she has a friend staying for awhile so she has someone to run around with. Poor Jabulile isn't interested or up to tearing around.

Her friend has kept her out of mischief and uses up some energy. They are all happily sleeping as I type


----------



## patp

Glad to hear that Lindiwe is improving Rita.

I wish Willow was asleep. She is roaring round the house with her treat ball. I let her out for a pee and took my eye off her for a minute and she had the kitchen drain cover off and was cleaning the drain out for me :roll: 
She seems start her manic behaviour at 9pm when we are ready for bed :x 

Travel sickness is a terrible thing.
Try putting the puppy on the floor of the car as this sometimes helps.

Sometimes the treatment for nervous/excitable travellers works for travel sickness too.
It involves desensitisation along the lines of:-
Put the puppy in the car and take it out immediately. Repeat repeat repeat as often as possible.
Put the puppy in the car and shut the door. Remove and repeat, repeat, repeat.
Next start the engine and turn it straight off again. repeat etc
Next start the engine and leave it running for a minute or two.
Progress to putting the car in gear and move a few feet.
Very slowly increase the distance from end of drive, through end of street to round the block.

Each time the puppy has a good experience without being sick you are increasing the likelihood of a vomit free journey  

Very time consuming but it can be successful.


----------



## 747

Stugeron travel sickness tablets works well with dogs as well as humans.


----------



## ToffeApple

My "new" addition was supposed to be somewhere between 1 & 2yrs. old, but I suspect now was a lot younger. A total hooligan at times.
Started letting her off lead last week & she was brilliant! Came when called, stayed reasonably close to me and was VERY good., until Friday morning, when a deer went off and she followed at great speed. The red mist came down and that was that. Spent about half an hour trying to find her & catch her. 
Furry squeeky toys are her favourites - can reduce one to skin in about 20 minutes!

Chris & Tilly (Titch)


----------



## patp

Welcome to the worlk of motorhoming Titch!
A JRT chasing things? 8O I don't believe a word of it


----------



## zulurita

Ah, Tilly (Titch), she is lovely.

I bet you were worried when she chased the Deer. Glad you managed to catch her in the end.


----------



## ToffeApple

Always a worry when they "go off on one" especially now as we have cattle on the common & they can be a bit iffy. As she is so tiny, she gets lost in the bracken and gorse. Haven't risked her off lead since if the deer have moved back up my end of the common!
Oh well, longer walks again!!!!
:roll: :roll: 

Chris & Tilly (Titch)


----------



## patnles

747 said:


> Stugeron travel sickness tablets works well with dogs as well as humans.


Not sure I would like to use Stugeron on a pup, does it make them very drowsy? 
I came to the conclusion years ago that sea sickness was almost preferable to the hangover feeling I had to endure after taking travel sickness remedies myself. I wouldn't like to think of Izzy feeling like that, and certainly not on a daily basis. 
I'm afraid she has to travel in a crate for her and my safety as I am usually alone in the car with her.
I have tried putting her in a harness on the back seat, covering the crate, DAP spray, Rescue Remedy and windows open, none of which makes any difference. She drools excessively as soon as she realises she's going in the car and in the 3 mins it takes us to get to our walk, her bedding is saturated. She is physically sick after only 10 mins. travel.
I will give the de-sensitisation a go.
Thanks 
Lesley


----------



## 747

patnles said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stugeron travel sickness tablets works well with dogs as well as humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I would like to use Stugeron on a pup, does it make them very drowsy?
> I came to the conclusion years ago that sea sickness was almost preferable to the hangover feeling I had to endure after taking travel sickness remedies myself. I wouldn't like to think of Izzy feeling like that, and certainly not on a daily basis.
> I'm afraid she has to travel in a crate for her and my safety as I am usually alone in the car with her.
> I have tried putting her in a harness on the back seat, covering the crate, DAP spray, Rescue Remedy and windows open, none of which makes any difference. She drools excessively as soon as she realises she's going in the car and in the 3 mins it takes us to get to our walk, her bedding is saturated. She is physically sick after only 10 mins. travel.
> I will give the de-sensitisation a go.
> Thanks
> Lesley
Click to expand...

We only had to use Stugeron on one dog (a Whippet). He was absolutely terrible in the car and we tried various remedies and training but only the Stugeron made any real difference.

It does make them drowsy and they still drool a bit. We showed him when he was younger and were first in the ring on a morning with him being a dog. That meant getting to the show in the early hours and trying to get a bit of spark into him before his class.

Yours will probably just grow out of the fear after about the age of 6 months. Guess which one of ours is the first one in the van for a trip. Yes, the only one we had bother with.

There is another remedy worth a try. Some people swear by it but I do not understand how it works. Put some newspaper on the seat and put a blanket over the top then put the dog in. Apparently it works with humans as well.


----------



## patp

I would think that if Izzy is drooling before the trip then anxiety is now a factor. It may well have started as travel sickness but if Izzy is not in the car when drooling starts then anxiety is involved somewhere.
You may like to try a DAP collar as it can be worn before the trip. Also there is a new drug called Zylkene which is for anxiety in pets. Have no real experience of it but it might be worth a try if the de-sensititation does not work?

Do try to keep from joining in with Izzy's anxiety. Be very upbeat about the car as it can have a huge effect if we keep looking worried. Do not reassure as this reinforces anxiety and makes it worse.


----------



## leseduts

Maise is 9 years old and has always been travel sick. She loves the car/MH but after a few miles would start dribbling and then was sick. The vet gave us some APT tablets, they stop her being sick, but do not make her dopey. Over the years we have cut her down from 3 tablets per long journey to 1/2 a tablet over 2 days. She came all the way back from France (over 700 miles) with no tablets on our last journey, but then she was sick last week when we went to Bridlington (60 miles). It seems to make a difference as to whether we are on Motorways or ordinary roads. Casper the pup seems to travel ok, except I forgot he was in the back last week and went around the roundabouts a bit sharpish, that made him sick. I did apologise to him and promised not to do it again.


----------



## CliffyP

What a babe  . She's in for a great life seeing the world. We keep telling our two how lucky they are, but they dont seem to understand :wink:


----------



## leseduts

*4 months on*

Can I bring things up to date with this photo of Casper. He is in France with us, 7 months old and weighs 30 kilo. I have started taking him to training classes in France, he is fine except very frightened of traffic. Please can we have pictures of your pups now they are older.


----------



## zulurita

*Re: 4 months on*



leseduts said:


> Can I bring things up to date with this photo of Casper. He is in France with us, 7 months old and weighs 30 kilo. I have started taking him to training classes in France, he is fine except very frightened of traffic. Please can we have pictures of your pups now they are older.


Ah, Casper is a beauty...........guess he loves France 

Lindiwe is doing just fine though not growing as big as we thought. The vets say she is a petite English Spaniel.

Just had her sutures out today following her Spay operation and the removal of both rear dew claws (they were sticking out at an angle).

Pets Passport is all done and she will be off to France, Germany etc in May 

Today though she is being wicked, getting her own back for taking her to the vets :wink: Time for a walk after this post I think.


----------



## patp

On the travel sickness theme - our new pup Willow is the first dog I have ever had (and there have been quite a few) that is travel sick. It is definitely not anxiety - she looks perfectly relaxed and happy and then just throws up.
Consulted the vet over the phone and she agrees with me that it is true motion sickness which is, apparently, quite rare.
She prescribed a drug that is newly licenced in dogs called Cerenia. I nearly didn't pick up the prescription as they were £13 per tablet 8O Willow only needed half a tablet for her 10kg bodyweight.

She has had four doses and they have worked a dream. No drowsiness no sickness. They last for 12 hours and have to be given at least an hour before travelling.

Willow has now been on several journeys with no medication and has been fine. Just needed to break that cycle perhaps?


----------



## GypsyRose

Oh, Rita!! My heart is just in meltdown!!!  
What a joy she is...and the ever lovely Zabulile too, of course!! 

What fun you will have on your travels now....hope to meet you on the road somewhere!! Gypsy Rose, Gizzie and Jay Jay would love nto meet Lindiwe...in fact, Jay Jay is quite smitten!!  

BTW, Casper is wonderful!!!


----------



## zulurita

patp said:


> On the travel sickness theme - our new pup Willow is the first dog I have ever had (and there have been quite a few) that is travel sick. It is definitely not anxiety - she looks perfectly relaxed and happy and then just throws up.
> Consulted the vet over the phone and she agrees with me that it is true motion sickness which is, apparently, quite rare.
> She prescribed a drug that is newly licenced in dogs called Cerenia. I nearly didn't pick up the prescription as they were £13 per tablet 8O Willow only needed half a tablet for her 10kg bodyweight.
> 
> She has had four doses and they have worked a dream. No drowsiness no sickness. They last for 12 hours and have to be given at least an hour before travelling.
> 
> Willow has now been on several journeys with no medication and has been fine. Just needed to break that cycle perhaps?


So pleased the new drug Cerenia has work for Willow  and now able to travel without using it.


----------



## zulurita

GypsyRose said:


> Oh, Rita!! My heart is just in meltdown!!!
> What a joy she is...and the ever lovely Zabulile too, of course!!
> 
> What fun you will have on your travels now....hope to meet you on the road somewhere!! Gypsy Rose, Gizzie and Jay Jay would love nto meet Lindiwe...in fact, Jay Jay is quite smitten!!
> 
> BTW, Casper is wonderful!!!


Thanks Ana,

She is a darling, if a wicked darling at times. She has spiced up Jabulile's life and ours  and she loves all the boys :lol:

Perhaps we will cross paths somewhere?


----------

